# Best Planer Boards



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been searching and equipping for next year and maybe a bit in the next couple weeks as the river heats up.

I'm FINALLY going to force myself into learning to use planer boards. I'm looking for information on what to look for in planer boards and what are the best/worst planer boards to buy or stay away from.

I appreciate any information.

Thanks!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If you plan on using them on sak,go with off-shore boards.I have had great luck with them,although super lines tend to slip on the releases.Boards I have had bad luck with are the Gary Roach boards,and yellow birds.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Offshore all the way. As mallard said, stay away from the yellow-bird ones. We doublt wrap our superlines and it seems to hold pretty good. I see trolling as a "lazy mans game." Just like bobber fishing, nothing like watching a board fly towards the rear of the boat or dive down. Get a copy of the latest precision trolling book.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I like my offshore boards as well used the church tackle boards last year in a freinds boat they worked okay also I might get a pair next year, what ever you decide on dont waste your money on the flags goodluck :beer:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Off=shore Chris. Two things to watch out for...If using Fireline double wrap the realeases and two if you've never used them before I would get the Tattle flags, they will tell you if you've p/u a fish or if your line is fouled.

If you do not add the flags do add the upgraded releases. They are the red ones that will be in the same section as the boards.

Move the rear release to the forward positon so both releases are on the middle of the board. It helps the board ride better and you are also able to read the board better.


----------



## TravisC (Jan 8, 2006)

IMHO off shore boards are the best with the church tackle releases dont have to double rap with fireline. work great with the tattle flags.


----------

